# Illinois Governor's Credit Card Rejected



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I heard this story the other night at a local saddle club meeting:

The governors of Illinois, California and Texas had a luncheon meeting at a fancy restaurant. After they finished eating, the Majordomo presented the check and Governor Quinn (Illinois) offered to pay for lunch.

He presented a State credit card, and the Majordomo returned in a little bit and whispered to Gov. Quinn that the card had been rejected. He offered a second card and, again, the Majordomo returned and whispered that it also had been rejected.

At this point, the governor from California excused himself and went to the men's room.

The Texas governor politely offered to bail Illinois out and pay for lunch.

*Here's my problem:* The State of Illinois is in such bad shape financially that I don't know whether or not this story is true!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, and we also know why the Govenor of CA excused himself and went to the restroom.....he did not have any money either.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Give it time guys, California will be the first most likely followed by states like Illinois. First for what you may ask? The first to file bankruptcy, then the feds will step in and bail them out at our expense or try to raid the coffers of states that actually have surpluses.

Not only does Indiana have a balanced budget we actually have a surplus. The new governor actually wanted to return some of that to the tax payers but I don't think it's going to go thru but instead some other taxes are being lowered.

I brought this up before, but build a wall north to south, conservatives can have one end of the country, liberals the other and I wonder who will be climbing the wall first to get away from everything they foolishly think they wanted.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I brought this up before, but build a wall north to south, conservatives can have one end of the country, liberals the other and I wonder who will be climbing the wall first to get away from everything they foolishly think they wanted.


I like this idea. But I would think two north-south walls dividing the country into thirds. Eastern and western thirds for liberals and conservatives, middle for common sense people.

The liberals can do their thing, the conservatives can do their thing and we can sit back and take bets on who craps out first.

Ralph


----------

